# Dallas group



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

We meet on Sunday nights in the Dallas area (Irving), including tonight. Check out the website to find out more about what to expect at a meeting. If you suffer with social anxiety or a similar issue, then take a chance and come to a meeting.

http://www.geocities.com/dallassocialanxiety


----------

